# pet food in portugal



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

hi all
i wondered if anyone knew of an online supplier of pet food that will deliver to portugal
i have been getting my cat food delivered to me here in spain but unfortunately zooplus dont deliver to the algarve
i'm moving over in 5 weeks time
thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Find your local British food store, they can get it through their supplier. I already do this for a couple of our punters, but we are based on the Silver coast.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

silvers said:


> Find your local British food store, they can get it through their supplier. I already do this for a couple of our punters, but we are based on the Silver coast.


i will do that! thanks


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Find your local British food store, they can get it through their supplier. I already do this for a couple of our punters, but we are based on the Silver coast.


you could always mail it,or we can get a group to spend the weekend in the algarve while we deliver the cat food,sherry wont mind paying the transportation and the hotel bill,the cats are certanly worth it


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

fmarks said:


> you could always mail it,or we can get a group to spend the weekend in the algarve while we deliver the cat food,sherry wont mind paying the transportation and the hotel bill,the cats are certanly worth it


 thats a scary thought LOL!!!!!!!!


----------

